# Green bean casserole



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a recipe for Green Bean Casserole? I know I can add green beans to all kinds of casseroles, but my husband and I both remember something called Green Bean Casserole. It sounds like we've had different variations of it when we compare the ingredients we remember. :scratch:

We have tons of green beans and I'm hoping to find more ways to use them up. Some are more than 8 years old, but the ones we've opened and eaten are delicious.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have not had this for years! Hmm, I may need to make it again.

http://www.campbellkitchen.com/recipedetail.aspx?recipeId=24099


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A simple Green Bean Casserole we make is as follows:

2 or 3 cans French Cut Green Beans, drained (your preference)
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup 
1 can French Fried Onions
Dash Nutmeg

Mix the green beans, Cream of Mushroom Soup, Nutmeg and most of the French Fried Onions together and put in a casserole dish. Sprinkle the remaining Onions on top and bake(covered) at about 375 for about an hour. Remove the cover and bake for an additional 10 - 15 minutes to crisp up the top. Sometimes we sprinkle seasoned bread crumbs on top and add any additional ingredients desired to the casserole(fresh onions, mushrooms or even hamburger)

We make it with fresh green beans during the growing season, you can use frozen but the texture is a little different and my youngest daughter doesn't seem to like it that way.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Davarm said:


> A simple Green Bean Casserole we make is as follows:
> 
> 2 or 3 cans French Cut Green Beans, drained (your preference)
> 1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup
> ...


Yep, thats the one I use. Works with fresh, canned (drained well) or frozen beans. I could eat just that as a main dish.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, that's the recipe I was looking for! Thanks! I've got everything except the the french fried onions.

Does anyone know of a substitute for the french fried onions, or a way to make them myself? It might be a couple weeks before we get out to a store. I have onions... ?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Yep, that's the recipe I was looking for! Thanks! I've got everything except the the french fried onions.
> 
> Does anyone know of a substitute for the french fried onions, or a way to make them myself? It might be a couple weeks before we get out to a store. I have onions... ?


The casserole will come out pretty good without them if you dont have any, I have never tried to make them. I "think" all they are are just sliced onions in a very light batter and deep fried, pretty much just a cheap onion ring.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Davarm said:


> The casserole will come out pretty good without them if you dont have any, I have never tried to make them. I "think" all they are are just sliced onions in a very light batter and deep fried, pretty much just a cheap onion ring.


Oh, well that I can do! We make our own homemade onion rings. We slice our home-grown onions, batter them and deep fry them, a couple times a year. Nice treat.

I could fry them until they're crispy, then chop them up and use them in the casserole!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Oh, well that I can do! We make our own homemade onion rings. We slice our home-grown onions, batter them and deep fry them, a couple times a year. Nice treat.
> 
> I could fry them until they're crispy, then chop them up and use them in the casserole!


That would probably be better than the Frenchs, they are pretty grease saturated. I think that they fry them in shortening, the fats in them seem to coat the onion and not run off to the bottom of the can. If you eat one plain out of the can, it leaves a coating on your mouth and tongue.:ignore:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I use coconut oil or peanut oil to fry mine. If you get the oil good and hot first, then drain the battered onions well afterward, they're not greasy. It might depend somewhat on what you use for batter, too. I'm not sure on that though.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Making my mouth water just reading about it. :ignore: My wife uses the Campbells recipe and everyone loves it. But next time she makes it I'm going to have her use Davarms recipe. 

Tim


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

*Homemade French Fried Onions *(From SPARKPEOPLE.COM)

Ingredients

3 large onions
2 cups nonfat milk
2 cups all purpose flour
salt to taste
oil for frying

*Directions*

Slice onions into rings. Soak them in the milk for 5 minutes.

Heat the oil in a large skillet.

Coat the onions with flour.

Fry the onions in the oil. Flip and stir as needed to ensure they brown evenly.

Place on paper towels to soak up the excess oil. Salt to taste.

Store in an air tight container.

Makes about 6 cups. A serving is 2 Tbsp.

Number of Servings: 36


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh man! Yummy! I can almost smell them frying! Thanks, Salek!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Oh man! Yummy! I can almost smell them frying! Thanks, Salek!


Noooo problem Sue! I'm going to pick up some onions tonight to make some fried onions as well.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have found that home dehydrated sweet onions make a good sub for the fried ones.


----------



## backtomyroots (Jul 23, 2015)

We use the same recipe but throw in extra mushrooms and home made shredded cheddar. Then top with more of the Cheddar. Or you can take crushed saltines and crumble over the top. Be sure to add some milk over the top. it will cook down and give a little extra flavor and keep it from being to dry.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since this old thread has come back to life, I will chime in. We make this all the time from scratch. Finely chop white mushrooms and saute in butter until well cooked. Add chicken broth, heavy cream, salt & pepper then cook down until thick. Cut up fresh green beans (we cut them french style) and steam them until firm but slightly tender. Combine beans and mushroom soup into a glass baking dish and top with french fried onions. Bake until onions are golden brown and crispy.

We also make bacon wrapped green beans, parmesan garlic crispy beans, spicy pickled beans and green beans fried in butter with bacon pieces.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Gonna have to go to the store tomorrow, guess I should avoid reading some threads! lol


----------

